# Personal parking spot personality disorder



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

This has been discussed many times. Today I had time to interview a person with this condition.Went out to check lots this am. Get to one lot at 6;15 am and had to scrape an area where cars had been when it was initially plowed. I'm hand salting 7 parking spaces by hand when 2 cars pull right in where I'm salting, there are 300 other open spots bone dry! Go to front of building where there are 40 spots,one car is parked. Lady comes in while I'm salting again by hand in the middle travel lane.She has her choice of 36 open spots.Just sits there,when I get next to her window She says shes waiting to get in "her" spot.I chat her up and mention how it seems everybody does this and she's all nervous and says,"just close your door and I can get by,I have to go to work! I thought she was going to short out lol.We've had people park in unplowed areas when 90% of lot is clear and its obvious we're plowing in that direction! Oh well,I make big bucks so I just chuckle,most of the time.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Same people in supermarket checkout lines.

They're all on the side of "the world owes me, and I'm entitled. "

lol


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

I was plowing a car rental lot. Very crowded and just a few spots to put the snow. I'm pushing the majority into two spots in the back corner, as soon as I back up to get another push, moron pulls into, and takes up BOTH spots!?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Dirtebiker said:


> I was plowing a car rental lot. Very crowded and just a few spots to put the snow. I'm pushing the majority into two spots in the back corner, as soon as I back up to get another push, moron pulls into, and takes up BOTH spots!?


That's when you continue plowing as normal and just stack all the snow behind their car.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

ktfbgb said:


> That's when you continue plowing as normal and just stack all the snow behind their car.


And put a plastic sand-pail shovel in the pile.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Aerospace Eng said:


> And put a plastic sand-pail shovel in the pile.


Awesome. Picturing that literally had me laughing.Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

JG Handyman has a ton of those photos of morons who park in his "push spots".


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> Awesome. Picturing that literally had me laughing.Thumbs Up


Me too...!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

They have to have "their spot" as they do not have the brain capacity to find there car if it is not in the exact same spot every day...

You guys just don't understand when you park 2 spots over from "your spot" how pissed the cops get when they show up twice in one week after someone stole her car...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> They have to have "their spot" as they do not have the brain capacity to find there car if it is not in the exact same spot every day...
> 
> You guys just don't understand when you part 2 spots over from "your spot" how pissed the cops get when they show up twice in one week after someone stole her car...


LOL


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

We plow a mall and at almost every store entry there is "wait by the door in car guy".
The guy will drop his wife off at the store entry and then just sit there in the car until the wife comes back out, sometimes a hour later.

Cant even make eye contact as the truck comes by trying to plow or salt.

Why not just drop them off and go to a parking spot until they come out?


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

sk187 said:


> Why not just drop them off and go to a parking spot until they come out?


I can vouch for this- do not hate on the poor guy. Likely he went out to a parking spot and waited 30 minutes when the wife said she only needed 10 minutes to shop. He tried to be nice and meet her at the door, not knowing she would still need 30 MORE minutes to decide what to buy....

I'm not speaking from experience.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I do a few seniors homes, and low income housing. Some of the overnight caregiver crew can be a little off.
Complete row of parking spots empty at night full during the day, she has to park where you stack the snow at the end in the corner cause it's under a street light and the "light melts the snow off her car"... it's LED.
This by the way triples the work load cause now all the spots leading up to hers have to be pulled out and stacked


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sk187 said:


> Why not just drop them off and go to a parking spot until they come out?


I drop the gf off at the door then go drive around looking for the snow equipment to look at it or anything else that is interesting. She thinks I'm in a parking spot 200ft from the door so when I get the text that says she is at the check out I have to wheel back over there and act like I was waiting the whole time instead of off sight seeing looking at equipment or work being done on the building.


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> That's when you continue plowing as normal and just stack all the snow behind their car.


Believe me, I was tempted! I just used my brainwaves to try make his head explode.

Didn't work!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark13 said:


> I drop the gf off at the door then go drive around looking for the snow equipment to look at it or anything else that is interesting. She thinks I'm in a parking spot 200ft from the door so when I get the text that says she is at the check out I have to wheel back over there and act like I was waiting the whole time instead of off sight seeing looking at equipment or work being done on the building.


And when I thought you were looking at something "interesting" you meant the lovely ladies walking in to the mall....


Mr.Markus said:


> I do a few seniors homes, and low income housing. Some of the overnight caregiver crew can be a little off.
> Complete row of parking spots empty at night full during the day, she has to park where you stack the snow at the end in the corner cause it's under a street light and the "light melts the snow off her car"... it's LED.


Those caretakers are under a HUGE amount of stress wiping old people's behinds. They think that only because the old people are rubbing off on them.:laugh:
(Literally)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The night shift probably has no choice but to park there as the day crew already is all ready parked in the parking spots by the building.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> The night shift probably has no choice but to park there as the day crew already is all ready parked in the parking spots by the building.


Hey... knock it off with the logical thinking.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Hey... knock it off with the logical thinking.


Yeah! This thread is about parking disorders. My unlogicalsiveness has nothing to do with it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> They have to have "their spot" as they do not have the brain capacity to find there car if it is not in the exact same spot every day...
> 
> You guys just don't understand when you park 2 spots over from "your spot" how pissed the cops get when they show up twice in one week after someone stole her car...


Just had it this morning.......axed 2 morons to move to plowed areas. The one just parked and went in. The other waited for me to finish and leave. She also mumbled something but I couldn't understand and my patience is still not quite back to where it probably should be, so I left it alone.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is one for you, we plow a store and the last storm my guy is plowing and one of the employee's is shoveling of the sidewalk.

The employee waves him over as he is passing by so he stops and ask's him if it is okay to shovel the snow into the lot so he can plow it or push it to the end.

Mind you he is parked sideways while answering the employee's question.

Some guy pulls into the spot behind and parks as he turns to see this and go to say something a woman pulls in front of him and parks, get's out of her car and gives him a dirty look.

Mind you he is now trapped and can't move.

He sat there for 20 minutes until the lady came back out and left.

He didn't want to say anything wrong so held his tongue.

What would you have done in that situation?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Here is one for you, we plow a store and the last storm my guy is plowing and one of the employee's is shoveling of the sidewalk.
> 
> The employee waves him over as he is passing by so he stops and ask's him if it is okay to shovel the snow into the lot so he can plow it or push it to the end.
> 
> ...


Would have charged a 1 hour service call.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

The employee who was standing right there should have informed the customers to move the cars so he could continue plowing. Since he didn't I would have charged them. I know it's not the stores fault that 99.9 of the population is brain dead, useless, garbage, but in the middle of a storm, especially like the one we just had last night and today, I don't put up with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Asked someone to move their car before they got oot.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Asked someone to move their car before they got oot.


Seems like the logical response to me also.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> Seems like the logical response to me also.


Seems logical until the unreasonable idiot says ill be right out you can wait.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That's what horns are for...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Here is one for you, we plow a store and the last storm my guy is plowing and one of the employee's is shoveling of the sidewalk.
> 
> The employee waves him over as he is passing by so he stops and ask's him if it is okay to shovel the snow into the lot so he can plow it or push it to the end.
> 
> ...


I would have politely ask them to move, if they blew me off, what I would have said next, Can't say cause Mr. delete will kill it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok, one of the weirdest things that's ever happened to me while plowing one night...When I first get to this account I make 3 passes straight on about 500 Ft. backing up after each pass. This is one of two entrances and is considered the "back entrance". So I get the entrance clear and I make a short push to another area then back up into the cleared entrance to begin my next push. I'm looking in both side mirrors and then the rearview when there are headlights right behind me all of the sudden, I mean I was lucky to see them in time. The car is pulled to within 4' of my pull plow on my truck. No one is in this lot, nor should anybody be, at 11:30 pm. So I'm waiting for the person to go around me and go do whatever they are doing, in the mean time(20 sec or so) my eyes adjust to the headlights and I can see this is a police car with lights on top of it. They are not on of course as I would have seen those first. So I'm waiting some more to see if he is going to get out or WTF he is doing sneaking up on me so abruptly. Nothing is happening after like 2 min!! So I get out and start to walk to their car (2 guys in the car). As soon as I get to their front bumper they start to back up and out of the entrance and just drive off! They never got out, never made contact or anything. I was pissed because if I would have backed into their car it probably would have been blamed on me. They surprised the hell out of me and pulled right up to me like a traffic stop or something...Then just took off.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> Ok, one of the weirdest things that's ever happened to me while plowing one night...When I first get to this account I make 3 passes straight on about 500 Ft. backing up after each pass. This is one of two entrances and is considered the "back entrance". So I get the entrance clear and I make a short push to another area then back up into the cleared entrance to begin my next push. I'm looking in both side mirrors and then the rearview when there are headlights right behind me all of the sudden, I mean I was lucky to see them in time. The car is pulled to within 4' of my pull plow on my truck. No one is in this lot, nor should anybody be, at 11:30 pm. So I'm waiting for the person to go around me and go do whatever they are doing, in the mean time(20 sec or so) my eyes adjust to the headlights and I can see this is a police car with lights on top of it. They are not on of course as I would have seen those first. So I'm waiting some more to see if he is going to get out or WTF he is doing sneaking up on me so abruptly. Nothing is happening after like 2 min!! So I get out and start to walk to their car (2 guys in the car). As soon as I get to their front bumper they start to back up and out of the entrance and just drive off! They never got out, never made contact or anything. I was pissed because if I would have backed into their car it probably would have been blamed on me. They surprised the hell out of me and pulled right up to me like a traffic stop or something...Then just took off.


Maybe they thought all that white stuff was cocaine and you were setting up lines to sniff it all. LOL


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Maybe they thought all that white stuff was cocaine and you were setting up lines to sniff it all. LOL


:laugh:
I think they were sniffing it...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I personally don't like cocanie... I just like the way it smells.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

found that when plowing a target, can have 2/3rds of the employee area done and those that come in early because of weather will still park where they normally do


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

iceyman said:


> Seems logical until the unreasonable idiot says ill be right out you can wait.


I would then proceed to ask if they would like me to move it for them....with my plow, because I refuse to be blocked in by some self-centered ahole.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> :laugh:
> I think they were sniffing it...


Wow! Good thing you were paying attention, as that cocaine might have wound up under your seat after you h i t them, then mouthed off.

Bizarre.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Here is one for you, we plow a store and the last storm my guy is plowing and one of the employee's is shoveling of the sidewalk.
> 
> The employee waves him over as he is passing by so he stops and ask's him if it is okay to shovel the snow into the lot so he can plow it or push it to the end.
> 
> ...


I certainly would not wait for anybody 20 min accept a emergency vehicle, This is NY, Not uncommon if some :terribletowel:gives you a dirty look to yell out the window what are you looking at. Put a couple piles behind them and make them wait if they don't follow your demand to move and make them wait. Lets not get confused you are working there not just a customer. I learned how to deal with :terribletowel:while working heavy highway years ago. Some states may take that as being out of line, Not here. Hell if a cop was called they would say don't you see this guy has a job to do and basically call them a dumb @$$


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> I personally don't like cocanie... I just like the way it smells.


Me either I just like the aftereffect.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> Me either I just like the aftereffect.


Never had any and don't think I should. LOL


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

FredG said:


> Never had any and don't think I should. LOL


You shouldn't lol. Stay away from it, its bad juju.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> You shouldn't lol. Stay away from it, its bad juju.


Ok, I was going to try some when I started my bucket list, LOL


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

A little off topic but hey,this is my thread.Friend drives a gasoline tanker. He's making a delivery at 2;30 am.As he's backing into position to off load a car pulls in behind at the pump and blocks him.The lady driving is giving him all sorts of lip.The passenger gets out,squats down and takes a major league dump in the middle of the parking lot,no underwear,no wipe,no class. Just a couple of hoe's out on the town.The type of girls you bring home to mama lol


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

leigh said:


> A little off topic but hey,this is my thread.Friend drives a gasoline tanker. He's making a delivery at 2;30 am.As he's backing into position to off load a car pulls in behind at the pump and blocks him.The lady driving is giving him all sorts of lip.The passenger gets out,squats down and takes a major league dump in the middle of the parking lot,no underwear,no wipe,no class. Just a couple of hoe's out on the town.The type of girls you bring home to mama lol


I would say wow, but these days nothing surprises me.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

leigh said:


> A little off topic but hey,this is my thread.Friend drives a gasoline tanker. He's making a delivery at 2;30 am.As he's backing into position to off load a car pulls in behind at the pump and blocks him.The lady driving is giving him all sorts of lip.The passenger gets out,squats down and takes a major league dump in the middle of the parking lot,no underwear,no wipe,no class. Just a couple of hoe's out on the town.The type of girls you bring home to mama lol


She was obviously born and bred in one of the great cities of NJ...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's to dam early for these visions.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Must be some kind of nut, Nasty hood rat. Must be to lazy to use a public RR in a public place.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> She was obviously born and bred in one of the great cities of NJ...


Could be.Or a cousin.She was an "inner city gal" hailing from the city of high class,Waterbury ct


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

sk187 said:


> We plow a mall and at almost every store entry there is "wait by the door in car guy".
> The guy will drop his wife off at the store entry and then just sit there in the car until the wife comes back out, sometimes a hour later.
> 
> Cant even make eye contact as the truck comes by trying to plow or salt.
> ...


I hate these guys!!!! Some never move no matter how long I hit the air horn. Or they move when I'm three passes out. I get pissed just typing this!!!


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

Also why won't employees park together? Do they hate each other or what. You'd think they'd park next to each other so there cars don't get banged up by idiot shoppers all day. I mean they spread out over 100 spots at my mall.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

oarwhat said:


> Also why won't employees park together? Do they hate each other or what. You'd think they'd park next to each other so there cars don't get banged up by idiot shoppers all day. I mean they spread out over 100 spots at my mall.


Push up close to the :terribletowel:car and wave them out of the way. Give them a couple seconds, Sound the horn, If they don't want to move demand they move because you got a job to do here moving this snow. If he blows you off plow him in a little. You will be surprised how many will move with no problem some just don't understand what your doing, Maybe High or whatever, LOL

Your in Buffalo with the snow amounts if they are not educated on getting out of the way it's time they do.  lowred:


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Why just yesterday I finally got to plow a spot that the resi neighbor has been parking in my commercial lot cause it plowed, I let it slide for a few times, then started to plow it in good on passenger side, after the last 12" snow there was a good pile beside the car. next day they smartly decided to move, but I'm willing to bet they will be back now the lot is cleared again.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> They have to have "their spot" as they do not have the brain capacity to find there car if it is not in the exact same spot every day...
> 
> You guys just don't understand when you park 2 spots over from "your spot" how pissed the cops get when they show up twice in one week after someone stole her car...


Quite possibly the funniest thing I've read on plowsite to date.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Through my years of plowing, I've come to realize that the average person is no smarter than those of the bovine variety (cows, for those of you city-slickers). Bovines like order and regularity, often bedding down and chewwing their cud in the same free stall every day of their existence. Years ago, it wasn't uncommon for them to insist on being milked in the same stantion every night, What's sad is that cow's actually have an important contribution to our lives, most humans today do not.........


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

sk187 said:


> We plow a mall and at almost every store entry there is "wait by the door in car guy".
> The guy will drop his wife off at the store entry and then just sit there in the car until the wife comes back out, sometimes a hour later.
> 
> Cant even make eye contact as the truck comes by trying to plow or salt.
> ...


I am the azzhat that pulls in behind them and lays on the horn. I have zero patience for people like this anymore. I've also been known to plow a person or two in each year. I'm over this entitlement B.S. I just don't care anymore.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> Here is one for you, we plow a store and the last storm my guy is plowing and one of the employee's is shoveling of the sidewalk.
> 
> The employee waves him over as he is passing by so he stops and ask's him if it is okay to shovel the snow into the lot so he can plow it or push it to the end.
> 
> ...


Spoke my peace and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> She was obviously born and bred in one of the great cities of NJ...


Or my (not so) great State of Illinois.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> I am the azzhat that pulls in behind them and lays on the horn. I have zero patience for people like this anymore. I've also been known to plow a person or two in each year. I'm over this entitlement B.S. I just don't care anymore.


Really this is a good attitude, Some may think it's not professional. I know one thing it's better than being miserable over some :terribletowel:. These people have to understand you got a job to do there. PERIOD


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

FredG said:


> Ok, I was going to try some when I started my bucket list, LOL


That's so funny you said it like that.

I told my wife years ago, that when I got older (meaning OLD, you know like Randall) that I would start doing all kinds of recreational drugs. This way, if I get incarcerated, they would take care of my health benefits as a falling apart old man.....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> That's so funny you said it like that.
> 
> I told my wife years ago, that when I got older (meaning OLD, you know like Randall) that I would start doing all kinds of recreational drugs. This way, if I get incarcerated, they would take care of my health benefits as a falling apart old man.....


LOL,


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> That's so funny you said it like that.
> 
> I told my wife years ago, that when I got older (meaning OLD, you know like Randall) that I would start doing all kinds of recreational drugs. This way, if I get incarcerated, they would take care of my health benefits as a falling apart old man.....


I did a lot of that stuff before I turned 18. I believe that the reason I had my kid was to force me off the path I was on. They call them recreational but they are far from it. They can ruin a person in a hurry, especially if you have the slightest bit of addictive personality. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I've had some egomaniac as-hat :terribletowel: pull up behind my honking his horn.
So i honked mine back.

he honked some more.

so, i got out, leaving my truck there and walked inside.

go ahead and hit it, and you will get the short end of the stick from the INS CO the cops and the court.

as-hats they think they are so dam important.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> That's so funny you said it like that.
> 
> I told my wife years ago, that when I got older (meaning OLD, you know like Randall) that I would start doing all kinds of recreational drugs. This way, if I get incarcerated, they would take care of my health benefits as a falling apart old man.....


Well when you get your FOG card you Randell and myself will have to try some and hoot and holler.  lol  :headphones::redbounce:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

When I'm in a parking area in the summer making some kind of repair it seems like no one will bother you. Not that there is not some unreasonable :terribletowel:in the summer, Your facing 6 to 8 guys then tho that are worried about getting ran over, Could get ugly, When it comes to snow people are ignorant,


----------

